# Paulo'z Way - Portuguese Bakery on New Park Road/Brixton Hill



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 6, 2009)

I have news

I went in there today and asked them when they were going to open.  They looked at me a bit strangely as if to say "how did you get into our shop that isn't even open yet" and I explained that there were a lot of people wondering and looking forward to it open.

They are awaiting their licence and hope to be opening in two or three weeks.

I told them lots of people were looking forward to custard tarts.

They found that funny and seemed to relax a bit.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 6, 2009)

meh


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 6, 2009)

Kanda said:


> meh




I don't even know what meh means, so meh to you to.

I thought you'd be interested in this news 

Obviously not 

That's the last time I go getting insider information on behalf of Brixton Hillites


----------



## LadyR (Aug 6, 2009)

Yay!  Can't wait to sample their custard tarts - thanks for the update, Minnie


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 7, 2009)

Did it look finished?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Did it look finished?




nearly, they had covered seats and tables and fish tank and counters etc. are all in place.

It sounds like they're only being held back whilst awaiting their licence


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2009)

They're called pastels, with the emphasis on the 't'. I've told you this before.

Custard tarts, no wonder they found you funny.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2009)

Onket said:


> They're called pastels, with the emphasis on the 't'. I've told you this before.
> 
> Custard tarts, no wonder they found you funny.




Who gives a toss what they're called, I won't be eating them.  I'm more interested to see if they'll be selling bread.  Anyway, when in Rome...


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2009)

I think they probably give a toss what they're called.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 7, 2009)

Bah, it's all gentrification gone mad I tellz ya!!! What's wrong with an honest _British_ bakery eh? Selling lard and chips and custard tarts called custard tarts, none of yer yuppiefied 'pastels'.


----------



## brix (Aug 7, 2009)

Onket said:


> They're called pastels, with the emphasis on the 't'. I've told you this before.
> 
> Custard tarts, no wonder they found you funny.



I thought they were pastis de nata?


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2009)

brix said:


> I thought they were pastis de nata?



Praps it's regional.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2009)

Onket said:


> Praps it's regional.




well if you're going to be regional about it, they're in Brixton and they're sodding custard tarts 

Do you think they'll refuse to serve me if I ask for a custard tart?  

They'll lose a lot of business that way


----------



## LadyR (Aug 7, 2009)

brix said:


> I thought they were pastis de nata?



Pastel is the singular, and pasteis is the plural.  Whatever they're called, they're yummy!


----------



## brix (Aug 7, 2009)

LadyR said:


> Pastel is the singular, and pasteis is the plural.  Whatever they're called, they're yummy!



Who on earth buys just one?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2009)

brix said:


> Who on earth buys just one?




Onket?


----------



## ajdown (Aug 7, 2009)

brix said:


> I thought they were pastis de nata?



Pasties are from Cornwall.

Is a Jamaican Pattie a rastie pastie?


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2009)

(not at ajdown, but at the posters above him)


----------



## brix (Aug 7, 2009)

Onket said:


> (not at ajdown, but at the posters above him)



Well really!  Only one?  They're practically bite-sized!  What were you thinking?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 7, 2009)

This is why onket is tall and slim and I am short and fat.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> This is why onket is tall and slim and I am short and fat.




I'm with you there Quimmy.  Maybe we should all go and live with Onket

What do you reckon Onket?


----------



## brix (Aug 7, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm with you there Quimmy.  Maybe we should all go and live with Onket
> 
> What do you reckon Onket?



Onket Boot Camp.

Where you're only allowed to eat one custard tart at a time.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2009)

brix said:


> Onket Boot Camp.
> 
> Where you're only allowed to eat one custard tart at a time.


----------



## brix (Aug 7, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>



I know


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 7, 2009)

That's okay.  I can only fit one in at a time anyway. 

Sequential custard tarts FTW.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh I think I'll pop down NPR  on the way to work. Spoon beckons. I need quality food to soak up some unquality beer....like that Stella 4% shite.


----------



## Onket (Aug 9, 2009)

brix said:


> Well really!  Only one?  They're practically bite-sized!  What were you thinking?





quimcunx said:


> This is why onket is tall and slim and I am short and fat.



This^^


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2009)

Onket said:


> This^^




Is that your favourite smiley Onket?


----------



## Ol Nick (Aug 9, 2009)

LadyR said:


> Pastel is the singular, and pasteis is the plural.  Whatever they're called, they're yummy!



Pastel means "tart". 
Nata means "custard".

A good translation would be "custard tart".

http://translate.google.com/translate_t#pt|en|pastel


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2009)

Ol Nick said:


> Pastel means "tart".
> Nata means "custard".
> 
> A good translation would be "custard tart".
> ...




Excellent


----------



## LadyR (Aug 10, 2009)

Ol Nick said:


> Pastel means "tart".
> Nata means "custard".
> 
> A good translation would be "custard tart".
> ...



Good stuff


----------



## Onket (Aug 10, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is that your favourite smiley Onket?



My favourite smilie doesn't exist.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=222229&highlight=smilie


----------



## LadyR (Aug 22, 2009)

I've just got back from here - it's open at last, and I can confirm that the pasteis are delicious! 

Bloke behind the counter's quite cute too...


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 22, 2009)

What else does it sell besides tarts?


----------



## LadyR (Aug 22, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> What else does it sell besides tarts?



Quite a few other kinds of pastries - croissants with various fillings etc.  And then it does savoury Portuguese food too.  There's seating so you can eat in, or get bits and bobs to take away.  

Everything looked good, but I was laden with shopping so only got a couple of pasteis.  Will definitely be going back to sample their other stuff.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2009)

LadyR said:


> I've just got back from here - it's open at last, and I can confirm that the pasteis are delicious!
> 
> Bloke behind the counter's quite cute too...




Bollox.  I was just going to get back into my jimjams.  Now I might have to stay dressed and go out later.  


Do they sell bread?


----------



## LadyR (Aug 22, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Bollox.  I was just going to get back into my jimjams.  Now I might have to stay dressed and go out later.
> 
> 
> Do they sell bread?



I didn't notice bread, but that's not to say they don't do it - am just unobservant today!

They only had 3 pasteis left, so if you want one today you'll have to hurry.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2009)

LadyR said:


> I didn't notice bread, but that's not to say they don't do it - am just unobservant today!
> 
> They only had 3 pasteis left, so if you want one today you'll have to hurry.




No, I have high cholesterol.  I shall resist.

I'm only interested in knowing if they sell decent bread 'cos Sainsbury's don't


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2009)

I nominate Kanda, Brix, AJdown or Quimmy to go and check the place out


----------



## ajdown (Aug 23, 2009)

I hope to take a trip in that general direction next weekend as I have company   Not going there tonight though, just got back from Chichester and am knackered.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 23, 2009)

Next weekend?  It's practically on your doorstep


----------



## ajdown (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah but I want to share it with someone special.  After all the hype about these custard tarts, I don't feel it's right to be an experience I should do alone.

It should be like comparing an evening of mindblowing sex to a quick wank.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 23, 2009)

ajdown said:


> It should be like comparing an evening of mindblowing sex to a quick wank.




with yourself?


----------



## ajdown (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm not taking offers at present, sorry


----------



## tim (Aug 23, 2009)

What Brixton and South London in general needs is a branch of Betty's, with its Swiss-Yorkshire fusion cuisine. Gentrification has had its day, Alan-Bennetification is the way forward.


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 23, 2009)

tim said:


> What Brixton and South London in general needs is a branch of Betty's, with its Swiss-Yorkshire fusion cuisine. Gentrification has had its day, Alan-Bennetification is the way forward.



Now that the elderly _Mitteleuropaische_ ladies of Streatham Hill who used to queue up in Pernet's Patisserie for cream cakes are much depleted in number, I don't think even Alan Bennett could do justice to the equally lovely but very different sort of "ladies with hats" from the pentecostal churches who now form the bedrock of SW2's matriarchy.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 24, 2009)

Walked past there tonight - what an odd looking place


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Aug 24, 2009)

Don't bother with pasteis de nata, go for the original (of which pasteis de nata are just an inferior copy)- available only from one café in the World - the Pastéis de Belém.  The place is a temple dedicated to custard tarts .... oh, sorry, pasteis.  Don't forget to powder them with a little cinnamon, and wash down with a _bica _ (espresso).


----------



## tarannau (Aug 24, 2009)

Jeepers Ferret, you've got people on here clearly too lazy to journey a few hundred metres to try out a place they've been wittering on about for ages and you're recommending that they travel to Portugal?

I suspect, in the space of a generation or two, some of these folks will have evolved to no-legged midgets with extended typing fingers and pleading eyes.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 24, 2009)

Not a case of 'not being bothered' to stop at somewhere I could end up walking past, just wanting to 'savour the occasion' with someone special, and after all she's coming on Thursday evening so its only 4½ days.


----------



## LadyR (Aug 24, 2009)

ToothlessFerret said:


> Don't bother with pasteis de nata, go for the original (of which pasteis de nata are just an inferior copy)- available only from one café in the World - the Pastéis de Belém.  The place is a temple dedicated to custard tarts .... oh, sorry, pasteis.  Don't forget to powder them with a little cinnamon, and wash down with a _bica _ (espresso).



I have actually been there, and I agree - it's fantastic.  But going all the way to Lisbon is just a tad less convenient than wandering 5 minutes up the road


----------



## christonabike (Aug 24, 2009)

Went in for a look on Saturday, very welcoming, food looks good, and it seems a comfortable spot for reading the paper


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 24, 2009)

christonabike said:


> Went in for a look on Saturday, very welcoming, food looks good, and it seems a comfortable spot for reading the paper


 

but do they sell bread?


----------



## christonabike (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll say yes, but that's a quess

Spoon does and that's around the corner


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 24, 2009)

christonabike said:


> I'll say yes, but that's a quess
> 
> Spoon does and that's around the corner


 
yes, but my b/f only eats white.  He doesn't like any of that "nonsense with all the bits" (seeds)


----------



## nick h. (Aug 24, 2009)

It's never occurred to me to eat a custard tart. But after reading this thread I just had schlep up the hill to bastard Streatham  and investigate.  







Blimey, it was GORGEOUS -an awful lot of pleasure for 75p. I had to have two more. Sergio behind the counter explained that they don't have any cinnamon in them yet because he can't find any good enough in London. So he's waiting for someone to get some from Portugal. 

They do sell bread, but it's not baked there yet. Today was Rui the baker's first day and he's only making a few of the pastries so far. 

Here's a pic of Sergio for LadyR who obviously likes 'em lupine:


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 24, 2009)

I dunno how far up the hill you had to go, but Brazas near the Hobgoblin sells them as does the Portuguese deli, Nunes, a few doors down and they may be closer to you if you're the Josephine Avenue/Brixton Water Lane end of Brixton Hill and develop a habit.  They are lush!!


----------



## nick h. (Aug 24, 2009)

Don't tell me, I mustn't get addicted - I'll blow up like a balloon!  God knows how much sugar and butter is in them. At least the walk to New Park Road burns a few calories.


----------



## LadyR (Aug 24, 2009)

Ahhh, thanks for the photo, Nick!


----------



## nick h. (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd better tell him he's got an admirer.  What's the Portuguese for 'my friend fancies you' ?


----------



## LadyR (Aug 24, 2009)

Hahaha, oh dear I'll get all shy next time I'm in there!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 24, 2009)

nick h. said:


> It's never occurred to me to eat a custard tart. But after reading this thread I just had schlep up the hill to bastard Streatham  and investigate.



Why did you go to Streatham when Paulo'z Way is in Brixton?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 24, 2009)

Well exactly!  It's not like you have to pass kanda's to get there!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 24, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Well exactly!  It's not like you have to pass kanda's to get there!




geographically challenged


----------



## slcr (Aug 25, 2009)

Mmmmm.  Just been taken there for a meal - we had the cod, and the steak sandwich done with "all the things".  Cod was I'm told excellent - tomato based sauce with potatoes and what looked like other vegetables (this description doesn't do it justice: it was gorgeously presented) - the steak sandwich was exquisite, dripping with butter and with a subtle amount of onions and cheese, on bread I suspect was baked there.  Cod from Norway, steak from Brazil I think he said.

Delicious wine, chosen for us - came in a beautiful decanter.

Custard tarts and perfect espressos to finish.  Yum.  Not to mention how entertaining the owner and his waiters are   Oh, and they brought complimentary olives, fish paste and homemade bread to begin.

In answer to the bread query, they definitely do sell bread bakery-style at the back, and as far as I know it's baked there, as this is what they told me when I bought some yesterday.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 25, 2009)

slcr said:


> Mmmmm.  Just been taken there for a meal - we had the cod, and the steak sandwich done with "all the things".  Cod was I'm told excellent - tomato based sauce with potatoes and what looked like other vegetables (this description doesn't do it justice: it was gorgeously presented) - the steak sandwich was exquisite, dripping with butter and with a subtle amount of onions and cheese, on bread I suspect was baked there.  Cod from Norway, steak from Brazil I think he said.
> 
> Delicious wine, chosen for us - came in a beautiful decanter.
> 
> ...




How much was your meal?


----------



## tim (Aug 26, 2009)

nick h. said:


>



That custard tart is a tad small, isn't it?


----------



## slcr (Aug 26, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How much was your meal?



High thirties (three people).

Given that their menu isn't yet printed up, it's difficult to guess what an average meal there will cost. If their steak sandwich is £4.50, it starts quite affordably, and then I imagine their restaurant dishes are pricier (such as the cod).


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2009)

How late are they open then?

I might go there sometime in the next week.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2009)

slcr said:


> High thirties (three people).
> 
> Given that their menu isn't yet printed up, it's difficult to guess what an average meal there will cost. If their steak sandwich is £4.50, it starts quite affordably, and then I imagine their restaurant dishes are pricier (such as the cod).




Do they do breakfasts?


----------



## slcr (Aug 26, 2009)

Yep - there's a sign saying £4.50 for a full english breakfast with tea or coffee and two slices of toast.

Am starting to feel like an advertisement. Might stop now!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2009)

slcr said:


> Yep - there's a sign saying £4.50 for a full english breakfast with tea or coffee and two slices of toast.
> 
> Am starting to feel like an advertisement. Might stop now!


 

Tell them you expect commission.

Hm, I might go there tomorrow morning then, save me getting the kitchen dirty before I go away for the weekend


----------



## Onket (Aug 26, 2009)

tim said:


> That custard tart is a tad small, isn't it?



 FFS.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2009)

Onket said:


> FFS.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2009)

Onket said:


> FFS.



It is a _lot_ smaller than the one in the picture above...


----------



## Onket (Aug 26, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> It is a _lot_ smaller than the one in the picture above...



That's not a custard tart either, as well you know.

This is-






Clearly a different recipe.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't particularly like _english _custard tarts. 

Portuguese ones are lush though.


----------



## Onket (Aug 26, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I don't particularly like _english _custard tarts.
> 
> Portuguese ones are lush though.



Completely agree.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2009)

Then you should eat more of them and get fat. 


Join us onkey, join us.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm nervous of going in there now to buy anything, in case I run into half of Urban eating custard tarts.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I'm nervous of going in there now to buy anything, in case I run into half of Urban eating custard tarts.


 

I shall only be going in there for bread, although I may try breakfast out tomorrow.

Any idea what time they stop serving breakfast?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 26, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I'm nervous of going in there now to buy anything, in case I run into half of Urban eating custard tarts.



I'll skip it and let Minnie bring me a tart some day. Seriously though Brixton Hill is getting a bit foodie these days with Negril, Spoon, Galleria and now Paulo's (sic) Way


----------



## ajdown (Aug 26, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I shall only be going in there for bread, although I may try breakfast out tomorrow.



I won't be there for tomorrow's breakfast time so you should be safe then.  I'll be going past it on the bus though not long after 8am.



twistedAM said:


> Seriously though Brixton Hill is getting a bit foodie these days with Negril, Spoon, Galleria and now Paulo's (sic) Way



Nothing wrong with some decent grub being available.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> I'll skip it and let Minnie bring me a tart some day. Seriously though Brixton Hill is getting a bit foodie these days with Negril, Spoon, Galleria and now Paulo's (sic) Way


 

You do mean a custard tart don't you?


----------



## Onket (Aug 26, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Then you should eat more of them and get fat.
> 
> 
> Join us onkey, join us.



I've not got much of a sweet tooth really.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I won't be there for tomorrow's breakfast time so you should be safe then. I'll be going past it on the bus though not long after 8am.


 

Oh, you can pop in and ask them what time they finish serving breakfast then, save me having a wasted journey in the morning


----------



## Onket (Aug 26, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> I'll skip it and let Minnie bring me a tart some day. Seriously though Brixton Hill is getting a bit foodie these days with Negril, Spoon, Galleria and now Paulo's (sic) Way



Negril has been there for years.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I'm nervous of going in there now to buy anything, in case I run into half of Urban eating custard tarts.



Why would you be nervous? 

Me and Minnie are lovely.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2009)

Onket said:


> I've not got much of a sweet tooth really.



I expect that's where you're going wrong.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 26, 2009)

Onket said:


> Negril has been there for years.



So has the Gallery.

Where/what is Spoon??


----------



## Onket (Aug 26, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I expect that's where you're going wrong.



Going right.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2009)

Onket said:


> Negril has been there for years.


 

Yes, since 2005.  Never realised it was that long.  I'm obviously getting old


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2009)

a Deli on NPR. 

I don't think you can _quite_ see it from the Hand in Hand.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2009)

Kanda said:


> So has the Gallery.
> 
> Where/what is Spoon??


 

NPR


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 26, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I won't be there for tomorrow's breakfast time so you should be safe then.  I'll be going past it on the bus though not long after 8am.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with some decent grub being available.



I didn't say that as a bad thing. I send a lot of business to Negril and everyone loves it there and Americans even think Brixton Hill is a "funky" neighbourhood


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Why would you be nervous?
> 
> Me and Minnie are lovely.


 

Exactly




































and only Quimmy bites ankles


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> I didn't say that as a bad thing. I send a lot of business to Negril and everyone loves it there and Americans even think Brixton Hill is a "funky" neighbourhood


 

So do I, and I've only ever been there once myself.

American's think Brixton Hill is "funky"


----------



## Onket (Aug 26, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> I didn't say that as a bad thing. I send a lot of business to Negril and everyone loves it there



I had to stop going there at lunchtime when they repeatedly failed to manage to supply food with enough time left to eat it & get back to work within a reasonable 'lunchtime' period.

I really liked the food there though. Keep meaning to go after work or at a weekend when I've got more time.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 26, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, since 2005.  Never realised it was that long.  I'm obviously getting old



Really? I thought it was only a couple of years since LaTania took it over but you're right - time flies. It was well shite before it became Negril. 

Spoon must be open almost two years now as well.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 26, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Why would you be nervous?
> 
> Me and Minnie are lovely.



I'm not exactly a 'popular poster' round here am I?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Really? I thought it was only a couple of years since LaTania took it over but you're right - time flies. It was well shite before it became Negril.
> 
> Spoon must be open almost two years now as well.


 

Proof you're getting old as well 

Yeah, what was it before Negril?

ah, it was Basement Joe's


----------



## Kanda (Aug 26, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> a Deli on NPR.
> 
> I don't think you can _quite_ see it from the Hand in Hand.



Never even seen it, not even from The Sultan


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 26, 2009)

Onket said:


> I had to stop going there at lunchtime when they repeatedly failed to manage to supply food with enough time left to eat it & get back to work within a reasonable 'lunchtime' period.
> 
> I really liked the food there though. Keep meaning to go after work or at a weekend when I've got more time.



The old management were notorious for that kind of shit but they're alright now. I send a lot of bands and punters to eat in there and Negril staff usually ask them if they're going to the Windmill and get them their food pretty fast as they know they're playing or going to a gig.


----------



## Onket (Aug 26, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> The old management were notorious for that kind of shit but they're alright now. I send a lot of bands and punters to eat in there and Negril staff usually ask them if they're going to the Windmill and get them their food pretty fast as they know they're playing or going to a gig.



I'm talking about lunchtimes on a weekday. The last time I was there was approx 13 months ago.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 26, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Never even seen it, not even from The Sultan



Two doors towards the South Circular from the veg shop.  Almost opposite the hardware shop.

Closed this week for a holiday, I believe.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Never even seen it, not even from The Sultan


 

Do you remember the butcher's in NPR?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 26, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Proof you're getting old as well
> 
> Yeah, what was it before Negril?
> 
> ah, it was Basement Joe's



News just in....we're all getting older. Every day.

Basement Jo - she knew Robbie Williams you know!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I'm not exactly a 'popular poster' round here am I?



Silly boy. 

Just because you are sometimes an idiot who needs a good slap doesn't mean anyone actually will.  

You've been around the boards enough to know that internet arguments and RL are different things.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> News just in....we're all getting older. Every day.
> 
> Basement Jo - she knew Robbie Williams you know!


 

Yes, but when time flies, you're getting older faster 

Robbie Williams?  pffft


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 26, 2009)

Onket said:


> I'm talking about lunchtimes on a weekday. The last time I was there was approx 13 months ago.



Apparently they're closed until 5pm Mon-Thurs. Always pretty busy in the evenings and they get quite a few reservations. I always ring ahead at weekends.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Apparently they're closed until 5pm Mon-Thurs. Always pretty busy in the evenings and they get quite a few reservations. I always ring ahead at weekends.


 

They're very busy and seem to have got even busier this year.  I'm constantly seeing tables reserved and the place is always buzzing.  Word has obviously spread


----------



## Onket (Aug 26, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Apparently they're closed until 5pm Mon-Thurs. Always pretty busy in the evenings and they get quite a few reservations. I always ring ahead at weekends.



Well that's one way to solve the lunchtime problem.  Useless.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 26, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Two doors towards the South Circular from the veg shop.  Almost opposite the hardware shop.
> 
> Closed this week for a holiday, I believe.



Oh balls. I was going to pass by there n the way to work this lunchtime.
Not sure if I can handle the freaky fish tanks in Paulo'z - that place looks like an American diner on acid.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 26, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They're very busy and seem to have got even busier this year.  I'm constantly seeing tables reserved and the place is always buzzing.  Word has obviously spread



They got between 12 and 20 from our place last night and do i ever get a free meal


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2009)

Onket said:


> Well that's one way to solve the lunchtime problem.  Useless.


 



Think of all the prisoners just released looking for a bite to eat before heading home.  At least when it was a proper working man's cafe they could do that because it was open.  They use to be able to go in the George IV for a drink, but they can't even do that now either.  They must get out of prison and think Brixton Hill's shit


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> They got between 12 and 20 from our place last night and do i ever get a free meal


 

Well you're going to have to say to them "I'm going to have to start charging you", give 'em a wink and see if they chuck a free dinner your way.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 26, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Think of all the prisoners just released looking for a bite to eat before heading home.  At least when it was a proper working man's cafe they could do that because it was open.  They use to be able to go in the George IV for a drink, but they can't even do that now either.  They must get out of prison and think Brixton Hill's shit



Don' they get a free voucher for Speedy Noodle?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Oh balls. I was going to pass by there n the way to work this lunchtime.
> Not sure if I can handle the freaky fish tanks in Paulo'z - that place looks like an American diner on acid.


 

Oh please do, then you can check out the bread situation, the opening/closing times and what times they stop serving breakfast.

I only remember seeing one fish tank, but that was before it was opened.  Maybe there's more


----------



## slcr (Aug 26, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I'm nervous of going in there now to buy anything, in case I run into half of Urban eating custard tarts.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Don' they get a free voucher for Speedy Noodle?


 

I've no idea what they get  other than a sack with all their possessions 

You could tell someone just released a mile off


----------



## ajdown (Aug 26, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Silly boy.
> 
> Just because you are sometimes an idiot who needs a good slap doesn't mean anyone actually will.
> 
> You've been around the boards enough to know that internet arguments and RL are different things.



You two might not... but you aren't everyone on here


----------



## Onket (Aug 26, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Think of all the prisoners just released looking for a bite to eat before heading home.  At least when it was a proper working man's cafe they could do that because it was open.  They use to be able to go in the George IV for a drink, but they can't even do that now either.  They must get out of prison and think Brixton Hill's shit



Fuck the prisoners. I'm thinking of myself, at lunchtimes.


----------



## Onket (Aug 26, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've no idea what they get  other than a sack with all their possessions
> 
> You could tell someone just released a mile off



I looked like that getting onto a bus very early one morning. Bus driver let me on for free.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2009)

ajdown said:


> You two might not... but you aren't everyone on here


 

the rest of them are too old to bend down that far


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 26, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh please do, then you can check out the bread situation, the opening/closing times and what times they stop serving breakfast.
> 
> I only remember seeing one fish tank, but that was before it was opened.  Maybe there's more



Maybe it was just one tank but it's massive. Not that big on bright spaces.
i hope they don't play shite music but it looks like the kind of place that just might.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2009)

Onket said:


> I looked like that getting onto a bus very early one morning. Bus driver let me on for free.


 

Really?  Hm, I could get a free lift down to the launderette if washing machine ever fucked up


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Maybe it was just one tank but it's massive. Not that big on bright spaces.
> i hope they don't play shite music but it looks like the kind of place that just might.


 

I'm sure it was only a small tank I saw.  Was it on your right as you walk in the front door?

Are you sure you're not confusing a deli counter with a fish tank?


----------



## Onket (Aug 26, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Really?  Hm, I could get a free lift down to the launderette if washing machine ever fucked up



It's a cert.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2009)

Onket said:


> It's a cert.


 

I thought they give them money to get home when they get out of prison?

Maybe all bus drivers are ex-crims, hence the free rides?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2009)

Onket said:


> It's a cert.


 

I've just thought of a snag?

























Are there currently any female prisoners in there?


----------



## Onket (Aug 26, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I thought they give them money to get home when they get out of prison?
> 
> Maybe all bus drivers are ex-crims, hence the free rides?





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Are there currently any female prisoners in there?



I wasn't on Brixton Hill when it happened to me, I think it's a general thing. It was very early in the morning too though, so maybe it's a combination of factors.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 26, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Oh balls. I was going to pass by there n the way to work this lunchtime.
> Not sure if I can handle the freaky fish tanks in Paulo'z - that place looks like an American diner on acid.



The decor does look bloody awful from what I've glimpsed. 



twistedAM said:


> Maybe it was just one tank but it's massive. Not that big on bright spaces.
> i hope they don't play shite music but it looks like the kind of place that just might.



But you work at the windmill, surely you're inured to shite music.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2009)

Onket said:


> I wasn't on Brixton Hill when it happened to me, I think it's a general thing. It was very early in the morning too though, so maybe it's a combination of factors.


 

were you near Wandsworth by any chance?


----------



## Onket (Aug 26, 2009)

No, I was in Kennington.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> The decor does look bloody awful from what I've glimpsed.
> 
> 
> 
> But you work at the windmill, surely you're inured to shite music.


 

He's got even louder music now


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 26, 2009)

Onket said:


> No, I was in Kennington.


 

Maybe the driver thought you'd escaped


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 26, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> The decor does look bloody awful from what I've glimpsed.
> 
> 
> 
> But you work at the windmill, surely you're inured to shite music.



Yeah we play Portuguese pop all the time


----------



## Onket (Aug 26, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe the driver thought you'd escaped



I think he just felt sorry for me. Or didn't want to hold the bus up.


----------



## slcr (Aug 27, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm sure it was only a small tank I saw.  Was it on your right as you walk in the front door?
> 
> Are you sure you're not confusing a deli counter with a fish tank?



There's two large fish tanks in the upstairs bit and one set into the wall on the way down to the restaurant.. it's really pretty.  There was some background music on when I went in but generally it's a restaurant atmosphere, not the kind of place that will blare music out (I think).

Also, the bright colours are pretty!  As well as the mosaic tiles everywhere there's maps, a bridge, an old ship's wheel, sand and toy boats, and other nautical-themed stuff.

... also when I popped in yesterday Paulo gave us two free custard tarts


----------



## brix (Aug 27, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I nominate Kanda, Brix, AJdown or Quimmy to go and check the place out



I've been away, sorry.  Looking forward to going and getting coffee and pastis tomorrow though!  Am very excited!


tim said:


> That custard tart is a tad small, isn't it?


Ha - my point exactly!


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 27, 2009)

slcr said:


> There's two large fish tanks in the upstairs bit and one set into the wall on the way down to the restaurant.. it's really pretty.
> 
> Also, the bright colours are pretty!  As well as the mosaic tiles everywhere there's maps, a bridge, an old ship's wheel, sand and toy boats, and other nautical-themed stuff.



I think I'd need sunglasses to go in there.


----------



## brix (Aug 28, 2009)

I went today.  I actually really like the 'more is more' decor 

But it was chaotic.  They were incredibly busy which seemed to have taken them by surprise and they didn't seem to have any system for taking orders.  That meant that some people got served quickly and some people (including us) had to wait ages.  We had to queue for 5-10 minutes just to pay as well.  And the custard tarts weren't great although I think the ones they have at the moment are bought in - they will be making their own at some point apparently.  I hope it improves - I really want it to be good.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 28, 2009)

Well timed bump.  I must pop in at the weekend. 

I think they said the custard tarts had no cinnamon in them as they couldn't find good enough quality so are waiting for an order.


----------



## Pip (Aug 28, 2009)

I've never had a custard tart in my life.

I've got to go up the hill tomorrow though, I might try one.


----------



## brix (Aug 28, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Well timed bump.  I must pop in at the weekend.
> 
> I think they said the custard tarts had no cinnamon in them as they couldn't find good enough quality so are waiting for an order.



Ah, that might go towards explaining it.  But the pastry wasn't quite right either.  It wasn't flaky enough*





*Portuguese custard tart pedantry


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 28, 2009)

Well I'll have to have one now, for science.


----------



## brix (Aug 28, 2009)

Pip said:


> I've never had a custard tart in my life.
> 
> I've got to go up the hill tomorrow though, I might try one.



No!  If it's your first it should be a perfect one!  Go to the Lisboa bakery on South Lambeth Road, near Estrella.


----------



## brix (Aug 28, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Well I'll have to have one now, for science.



Just the one?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 28, 2009)

Shurrup!  

You're not some naive pastry virgin just off the boat, brix. 

You know what ''one'' means.  *hard stare*


----------



## brix (Aug 28, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Shurrup!
> 
> You're not some naive pastry virgin just off the boat, brix.
> 
> You know what ''one'' means.  *hard stare*



I know!  But it really isn't possible for me to have just one 

*shuffles feet and looks at the ground*

It's actually a good thing that their custard tarts aren't that great


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 28, 2009)

You don't have to go drawing attention to my blatant lie. 

Onkey:  I'm just having one then a salad.  okay?


----------



## brix (Aug 28, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> You don't have to go drawing attention to my blatant lie.
> 
> Onkey:  I'm just having one then a salad.  okay?



Oh I see. "One".  Sorry 

And I only had one today, honest.  Coughs.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 28, 2009)

And my dinner tonight isn't a chocolate mousse cake from M&S instead of that rainbow trout sat in the fridge, nosireebob.


----------



## brix (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm off to bed now.  Got to get up early to go to meet my personal trainer.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 28, 2009)

That'd better be because you are in training for a pie-eating contest!


----------



## brix (Aug 28, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> That'd better be because you are in training for a pie-eating contest!



All I'm saying is if you hear about a spinach pie shortage in Greece it ain't got nothing to do with me, right?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 28, 2009)

If you've been eating spinach you might as well go to bed.


----------



## brix (Aug 28, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> If you've been eating spinach you might as well go to bed.



S'almost like a salad innit? 

Right, off to bed I go.  Night, night.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 28, 2009)

G'night.


----------



## han (Sep 1, 2009)

brix said:


> I went today.  I actually really like the 'more is more' decor
> 
> But it was chaotic.  They were incredibly busy which seemed to have taken them by surprise and they didn't seem to have any system for taking orders.  That meant that some people got served quickly and some people (including us) had to wait ages.  We had to queue for 5-10 minutes just to pay as well.  And the custard tarts weren't great although I think the ones they have at the moment are bought in - they will be making their own at some point apparently.  I hope it improves - I really want it to be good.



That's pretty much my experience too. I love the place - they're really friendly, I love the freaky/jolly decor and the MTV, but they seem really spun out by how busy it is and don't seem to be able to cope with it. They're all trying to do everything. They need one person to take orders and £ at the till, and one person to bring the food out and collect the dishes. I hope they get better cos I think it's got loads of potential. They'll give the deli on New Pk Rd a run for her money, cos her bread's loads more expensive....


----------



## brix (Sep 1, 2009)

han said:


> That's pretty much my experience too. I love the place - they're really friendly, I love the freaky/jolly decor and the MTV, but they seem really spun out by how busy it is and don't seem to be able to cope with it. They're all trying to do everything. They need one person to take orders and £ at the till, and one person to bring the food out and collect the dishes. I hope they get better cos I think it's got loads of potential. They'll give the deli on New Pk Rd a run for her money, cos her bread's loads more expensive....



Hi Han!  *waves*

I know it all does seem to have taken them by surprise, doesn't it? 

I'm really hoping that Paulo's and Spoon (along with our excellent greengrocers) will complement each other in that people will actually start to think about coming to New Park Road to shop for food.  As for the price of bread, I've had, for example, a loaf of truly magnificent walnut and onion bread from Spoon for £1.50 which seems comparable to the bread prices in Paulo's (sorry, can't bring myself to use the 'z suffix), and they're different products really.

I'm hoping they both do well.  *crosses fingers*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2009)

Has anyone found out there opening times and days yet?

I was going to pop up there tonight but thought it might be too late at just after 6.00pm


----------



## brix (Sep 1, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Has anyone found out there opening times and days yet?
> 
> I was going to pop up there tonight but thought it might be too late at just after 6.00pm



I think it's open every day 7am-11pm


----------



## ajdown (Sep 1, 2009)

It was certainly open at 10pm last Sunday when I went past on the bus.


----------



## brix (Sep 1, 2009)

And they were open when I went to work at 7.30 this morning...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2009)

brix said:


> I think it's open every day 7am-11pm




Really?  Wow 

Have you figured out what time their bread runs out though?


----------



## brix (Sep 1, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Really?  Wow
> 
> Have you figured out what time their bread runs out though?



Ah, nope, sorry, I have failed...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2009)

brix said:


> Ah, nope, sorry, I have failed...




Right, you need to go in there on the hour, every hour next time you have nothing to do and check the bread situation.

Consider it your good deed of the day


----------



## brix (Sep 1, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Right, you need to go in there on the hour, every hour next time you have nothing to do and check the bread situation.
> 
> Consider it your good deed of the day



Yes Sgt Minnie M'aam!

*salutes and clicks heels*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2009)

brix said:


> Yes Sgt Minnie M'aam!
> 
> *salutes and clicks heels*




White bread only though, no "funny bits" bread


----------



## brix (Sep 1, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> White bread only though, no "funny bits" bread



Look, am I getting bread for you or your bf???


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 1, 2009)

The only bread I saw when I was in there was ciabatta type bread.  That was about 3pm on monday.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2009)

brix said:


> Look, am I getting bread for you or your bf???




white for him

I like other stuff but it just ends up in the bin as I can't eat it all.  Now I buy "best of both" sliced crap


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> The only bread I saw when I was in there was ciabatta type bread.  That was about 3pm on monday.




Nah, he won't eat that 

I would have popped up tomorrow but I've somewhere else to be.

Friday's no good as boiler man is coming so not sure when he'll finish.

I'll have to try to pop up there myself on Thursday as I probably have to go to chemist anyway.

Is it open Wednesday just out of interest?

Are there *any *sweet stuffs that aren't bad for cholesterol?


----------



## brix (Sep 1, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Nah, he won't eat that
> 
> I would have popped up tomorrow but I've somewhere else to be.
> 
> ...



Which part of it's open every day did you not understand young Minnie?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2009)

brix said:


> Which part of it's open every day did you not understand young Minnie?




oh, I missed that bit.  Even Sunday?  'til the same time?  






























Ask them why they haven't got a website sorted out yet


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 1, 2009)

Just buy bread from Nisa!


----------



## brix (Sep 1, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh, I missed that bit.  Even Sunday?  'til the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Miss Minnie M'aam, every day, 'til the same time.  *salutes*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Just buy bread from Nisa!




himself keeps going to Sainsbury's and moaning about how crap it is 

and then comes back with chocolate eclairs and jam and cream doughnuts that naturally I have to help him eat 

I make him go to Sainsbury's as it's uphill so it's better exercise for him and he doesn't feel as embarrassed getting a bus up there as he does to Nisa


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2009)

brix said:


> Yes Miss Minnie M'aam, every day, 'til the same time.  *salutes*




I can't see my face in those boots you know


----------



## brix (Sep 1, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I can't see my face in those boots you know



Yeah, right! Nice try!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2009)

brix said:


> Yeah, right! Nice try!




and your cap's crooked 

back to your barracks


----------



## brix (Sep 1, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and your cap's crooked
> 
> back to your barracks



*skulks off muttering about bloomin' occifers*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2009)

brix said:


> *skulks off muttering about bloomin' occifers*




*puts sack of spuds on order for brix to peel*


----------



## han (Sep 1, 2009)

brix said:


> I think it's open every day 7am-11pm



brill! Hello Brix!  Oh by the way - I haven't forgotten - I still have your scissors.  I am happy to drop them round or I could give them to you if  you're coming to the Hallowe'en or Xmas craft club?


----------



## brix (Sep 1, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> *puts sack of spuds on order for brix to peel*



*plots to get revenge but can't think of anything so makes do with flicking v signs at Minnie behind her back.  Hmph.*


----------



## brix (Sep 1, 2009)

han said:


> brill! Hello Brix!  Oh by the way - I haven't forgotten - I still have your scissors.  I am happy to drop them round or I could give them to you if  you're coming to the Hallowe'en or Xmas craft club?



Hello, lovely Han!  Not to worry, I'll get them at some stage.  When is Halloween Craft Club?  Say hi to J.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2009)

brix said:


> *plots to get revenge but can't think of anything so makes do with flicking v signs at Minnie behind her back.  Hmph.*




1,000 sit-ups NOW 


There now, you can take Han and do a full recce of the place


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 1, 2009)

Can you two keep your kinky sex games to PMs please?


----------



## brix (Sep 1, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> 1,000 sit-ups NOW
> 
> 
> There now, you can take Han and do a full recce of the place



You've got into the occifer role in quite a worrying way young Min.  What have I started!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Can you two keep your kinky sex games to PMs please?




Are you getting jealous?  

You can do 1,000 squat thrusts on top of Brix


----------



## brix (Sep 1, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Are you getting jealous?
> 
> You can do 1,000 squat thrusts on top of Brix



Oh for god's sake Minnie - you always have to take it too far!  I've got images running through my head I could really do without!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2009)

brix said:


> Oh for god's sake Minnie - you always have to take it too far!  I've got images running through my head I could really do without!




same as 

It was Quimmy's perverted thinking that started it all off

We were just having and innocent chat and she comes along and turns it smutty


----------



## brix (Sep 1, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> same as
> 
> It was Quimmy's perverted thinking that started it all off
> 
> We were just having and innocent chat and she comes along and turns it smutty



You're right, it's all Quimmy's fault!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 1, 2009)

Let's all just calm down and have custard tarts til we all feel better.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2009)

brix said:


> You're right, it's all Quimmy's fault!




I am.  Noticed how she's bumped her pubes thread.  She's obsessed 

This is going to put me off any Paulo'z Way food you know


----------



## brix (Sep 1, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Let's all just calm down and have custard tarts til we all feel better.



Tarts?  Plural?  What will Onkey say? 



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I am.  Noticed how she's bumped her pubes thread.  She's obsessed
> 
> This is going to put me off any Paulo'z Way food you know



It's for the best Minn.  We must think of our figures!  *sucks in stomach*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2009)

brix said:


> Tarts?  Plural?  What will Onkey say?
> 
> 
> 
> It's for the best Minn.  We must think of our figures!  *sucks in stomach*




It is.  I shall think of this thread whenever I fancy a tart and shall be put off and stay slim















































ish


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 1, 2009)

brix said:


> Tarts?  Plural?  What will Onkey say?



I don't care.  The main thing is that calling him Onkey is catching on.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I don't care.  The main thing is that calling him Onkey is catching on.





Well it's better than Donkey


----------



## ajdown (Sep 1, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Let's all just calm down and have custard tarts til we all feel better.



mmm custard tarts


----------



## brix (Sep 1, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It is.  I shall think of this thread whenever I fancy a tart and shall be put off and stay slim
> 
> 
> ish



I'm hoping that thinking of this thread will completely put me off custard tarts. 



quimcunx said:


> I don't care.  The main thing is that calling him Onkey is catching on.



I've actually forgotten his real username now


----------



## ajdown (Sep 5, 2009)

We are no longer Paolo'z virginz.  Stopped in and picked up a custard tart, and a doughnut, each on our way back this morning.  Didn't see any obvious Urbanites in there though.

Just finished the custard tart.  Goodbye diet.  There will be more.

omnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnom


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 5, 2009)

ajdown said:


> We are no longer Paolo'z virginz.  Stopped in and picked up a custard tart, and a doughnut, each on our way back this morning.  Didn't see any obvious Urbanites in there though.
> 
> Just finished the custard tart.  Goodbye diet.  There will be more.
> 
> omnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnom




doughnuts 

I bet they're nicer than Sainsbury's


----------



## ajdown (Sep 5, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> doughnuts
> 
> I bet they're nicer than Sainsbury's



Absolutely, and Tesco - where we've just come back from


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 5, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Absolutely, and Tesco - where we've just come back from




but probably 2 or 3 times the price?

I was going to go today but as I've had bacon, Irish sausages, black pudding, scrambled eggs, mushrooms, beans and toast, I think I've had enough crap for today


----------



## ajdown (Sep 5, 2009)

Maybe but you have to pay for quality.

Got fried stuff for tomorrow's breakfast though - no black pudding though sorry.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 5, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Maybe but you have to pay for quality.
> 
> Got fried stuff for tomorrow's breakfast though - no black pudding though sorry.




I always bring black pudding and sausages back from Ireland


----------



## ajdown (Sep 5, 2009)

I wonder if Nell's deli (Spoon) does anything suitable, after all she is Irish isn't she?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 5, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I wonder if Nell's deli (Spoon) does anything suitable, after all she is Irish isn't she?




I don't care if she does (no offence ).  

My cholesterol would go through the roof otherwise.  I'm better off only having black pudding a couple of times a year.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 8, 2009)

We went in there on Sunday and had a cup of tea and doughnut.  Within half hour the place was overrun with what looked like a kid's birthday party.

I've just convinced b/f to go in there again on his own.  I've just rung him to see how it went and he said "never again".


----------



## Onket (Sep 8, 2009)

How about you "never again" bump this thread pointlessly? Thanks.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 8, 2009)

Onket said:


> How about you "never again" bump this thread pointlessly? Thanks.


 

Sorry, got interrupted.

Anyway, it's my thread, I'll do what I like with it 

Well, he went and sat on one of those bar stool and it sank so his face was almost at counter level, so he sat in the next one and the same thing happened.  Some other customer came to try and help him fix it whilst the "thin one out of Laurel and Hardy" (my b/f's words) stood there doing nothing.  b/f eventually moved to one of the tables with normal seats and ordered a tea which guy eventually brought him.  b/f asked for more sugar as he takes three sugars but guy brought him one and so it went on (by the sounds of it).  b/f went to pay and was told to sit down.  Said he wanted to pay now (as he's no memory, but he didn't mention that) so he didn't have to swerve round tables and feet but guy wouldn't have it.

B/f said he wanted to pay at the counter.  He had a carrier bag in one hand and walking stick in the other and the guy's put his change on a saucer which meant b/f had to put bag and stick down to get it.

I did tell him they were probably after a tip  

It was a bit of an ordeal for him after having been on Rush Common opposite sitting on the grass with loonies walking past


----------



## ajdown (Sep 8, 2009)

I'll certainly be popping in again for one of those custard tarts - I particularly liked the free mini samples on the counter


----------



## Onket (Sep 8, 2009)

Yawn.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 8, 2009)

I reckon Mr Minx should leave you and set up house with upchuck.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 8, 2009)

Onket said:


> Yawn.



cover your mouth when you do that, onkey.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 8, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> cover your mouth when you do that, onkey.



... and can I see spinach there?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 8, 2009)

Onket said:


> Yawn.


 

Well it's not really on to just sit and watch someone with a walking stick struggling with a dodgy chair - or rather two dodgy chairs 

Or do you think that's acceptable?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 8, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I reckon Mr Minx should leave you and set up house with upchuck.


 

why?


----------



## Onket (Sep 8, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well it's not really on to just sit and watch someone with a walking stick struggling with a dodgy chair - or rather two dodgy chairs
> 
> Or do you think that's acceptable?



Can't really see what moaning about it on a messageboard in a slightly jokey way will acheive. Especially on a thread where only 4 people pay any attention.

Each to their own though, live & let live n all that.    etc


----------



## ajdown (Sep 8, 2009)

If you'd had one of their custard tarts, you'd understand this thread.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 8, 2009)

Onket said:


> Can't really see what moaning about it on a messageboard in a slightly jokey way will acheive. Especially on a thread where only 4 people pay any attention.
> 
> Each to their own though, live & let live n all that.    etc


 

Well I'm disappointed to tell you the truth.  I really hoped I'd found somewhere he could walk to and have a cup of tea and read the paper but if they're going to just sit around and watch people struggling with seats rather than attempting to help them or fix them.  

I shall however continue to go in there to check the situation myself.

And I did say he said "never again", I didn't say that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 8, 2009)

ajdown said:


> If you'd had one of their custard tarts, you'd understand this thread.


 

me or Onket?


----------



## ajdown (Sep 8, 2009)

Onket.  You've had one haven't you?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 8, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Onket. You've had one haven't you?


 

Nope.  I had a custard doughnut and himself had an apple doughnut.

Their doughnuts are huge


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 8, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> why?



They can sit and grumble about the world together.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 8, 2009)

Onket said:


> Can't really see what moaning about it on a messageboard in a slightly jokey way will acheive. Especially on a thread where only 4 people pay any attention.
> 
> Each to their own though, live & let live n all that.    etc



Customer relations, service innit. I know Mr Minx so if they don;t serve him properly then they won't serve me at all.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 8, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Customer relations, service innit. I know Mr Minx so if they don;t serve him properly then they won't serve me at all.


 

why wouldn't they serve you?  

You can tell me later


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 8, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> why wouldn't they serve you?
> 
> You can tell me later



Read it again. It means I couldn't be bothered going there if that's their attitude.


----------



## Onket (Sep 8, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Customer relations, service innit. I know Mr Minx so if they don;t serve him properly then they won't serve me at all.



Much better to tell them though, so they have the chance to get better.

aj- I've never been to Paulo'z Way. I have, however, had both a custard tart, which is English, and a pastel, which is Portugese. I preferred the pastel.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 8, 2009)

Onket said:


> Much better to tell them though, so they have the chance to get better.




correct. 

They seem pretty eager to please, but they're obviously getting it wrong sometimes.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 8, 2009)

I get the feeling they're far more popular than they expected to be this early on.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 8, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Read it again. It means I couldn't be bothered going there if that's their attitude.




Well I bought a loaf of bread there on Sunday and the guy explained to me what to do with it which I thought was very helpful of him, so I'm a bit surprised about today which is why I'm determined to go there still.  Maybe if I get himself to be a bit of a regular they'll get used to him and his ways


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 20, 2009)

slcr said:


> Mmmmm.  Just been taken there for a meal - we had the cod, and the steak sandwich done with "all the things".  Cod was I'm told excellent - tomato based sauce with potatoes and what looked like other vegetables (this description doesn't do it justice: it was gorgeously presented) - the steak sandwich was exquisite, dripping with butter and with a subtle amount of onions and cheese, on bread I suspect was baked there.  Cod from Norway, steak from Brazil I think he said.
> 
> Delicious wine, chosen for us - came in a beautiful decanter.
> 
> ...



Went there the other night and remembering this and being offered grilled cod or the house cod, in a tomato sauce I chose the latter.  It was salty as fuck, I couldn't eat it.  Salted cod.  He did not mention anything about it being salted cod.


----------



## brix (Sep 20, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Went there the other night and remembering this and being offered grilled cod or the house cod, in a tomato sauce I chose the latter.  It was salty as fuck, I couldn't eat it.  Salted cod.  He did not mention anything about it being salted cod.



Portuguese Bacalhau.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacalhau


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 21, 2009)

brix said:


> Portuguese Bacalhau.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacalhau



What is your point?


----------



## brix (Sep 21, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> What is your point?



Oh, I'm just being smug about my (clearly far superior) knowledge of Portuguese cuisine.  Want to make something of it?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 21, 2009)

brix said:


> Oh, I'm just being smug about my (clearly far superior) knowledge of Portuguese cuisine.  Want to make something of it?



But he didn't sell me that, he offered me two cod dishes without mentioning any difference but one being grilled and one being in a tomato sauce.


----------



## brix (Sep 21, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> But he didn't sell me that, he offered me two cod dishes without mentioning any difference but one being grilled and one being in a tomato sauce.



I would have guessed that if it was grilled it would be fresh.  Anything in a sauce I would assume was salt-cod.

*waits for Portuguese specialists to come along and tell me I'm wrong*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2009)

brix said:


> *waits for Portuguese specialists to come along and tell me I'm wrong*




My surname's Portuguese


----------



## brix (Sep 21, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> My surname's Portuguese



Might have known you'd stick your nose in


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2009)

brix said:


> Might have known you'd stick your nose in




That's not nice 

Not my fault my surname's Portuguese


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 21, 2009)

brix said:


> I would have guessed that if it was grilled it would be fresh.  Anything in a sauce I would assume was salt-cod.
> 
> *waits for Portuguese specialists to come along and tell me I'm wrong*



I particularly asked him about the dish. Salt cod is very different from fresh. He can't assume that everyone is an expert and wasn't talking like he thought I was.  I am in the right and he is in the wrong.

And by association you are in the wrong.


----------



## brix (Sep 21, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's not nice
> 
> Not my fault my surname's Portuguese



If you're bloomin' Portuguese then prove it... get baking


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2009)

brix said:


> If you're bloomin' Portuguese then prove it... get baking




I didn't say I was Portuguese


----------



## brix (Sep 21, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I particularly asked him about the dish. Salt cod is very different from fresh. He can't assume that everyone is an expert and wasn't talking like he thought I was.  I am in the right and he is in the wrong.
> 
> And by association you are in the wrong.



You are right (god it hurts to type that), he shouldn't assume.  But then there are lots of basic things they need to start doing in there.  Like working out a system for taking orders for instance.  And making sure the custard tarts are crispy.  And clearing out that loo 



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I didn't say I was Portuguese



Oh, so now you take it back!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2009)

brix said:


> Oh, so now you take it back!




I don't take anything back.  I have a Portuguese surname.


----------



## brix (Sep 21, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't take anything back.  I have a Portuguese surname.



And what's that got to do with the price of (salt) fish anyway?  Hmmm?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2009)

brix said:


> And what's that got to do with the price of (salt) fish anyway?  Hmmm?




Absolutely fuck all 

especially as I'm not Portuguese


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 21, 2009)

Minnie, you shouldn't have teased brix with your portuguese surname, knowing you had nothing to offer beyond that.  

Brix, don't think I've forgotten about the loo incident.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Minnie, you shouldn't have teased brix with your portuguese surname, knowing you had nothing to offer beyond that.




But isn't that what Minxes are meant to do?


----------



## brix (Sep 21, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Minnie, you shouldn't have teased brix with your portuguese surname, knowing you had nothing to offer beyond that.
> 
> Brix, don't think I've forgotten about the loo incident.



She owes me a custard tart or two for dangling that red herring (salted or otherwise).

The 'loo incident' was very funny.  I am cheered now just thinking of it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2009)

brix said:


> She owes me a custard tart or two for dangling that red herring (salted or otherwise).
> 
> The 'loo incident' was very funny.  I am cheered now just thinking of it.




Onkey's not going to be happy with you calling them custard tarts 

I have a Portuguese surname and I spent three days in Lisbon once 

See, now you and Quimmy are talking about loo incidents and teasing everyone else who doesn't know about this incident


----------



## brix (Sep 21, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Onkey's not going to be happy with you calling them custard tarts
> 
> I have a Portuguese surname and I spent three days in Lisbon once
> 
> See, now you and Quimmy are talking about loo incidents and teasing everyone else who doesn't know about this incident



a) I don't bloody care what Onkey thinks.  What does he know anyway - he only eats one custard tart at a time 
b) But surely that makes you at least half Portuguese?
c) Ah, my plan to make my day out with quimmie sound more interesting than it really was (bless her, but she's a bit dull, eh?) is working.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 21, 2009)

Does our time in Whaddon mean nothing to you, Brix?


----------



## brix (Sep 21, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Does our time in Whaddon mean nothing to you, Brix?




Well it clearly meant nothing to you - you can't even spell Waddon properly.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 21, 2009)

I was too busy gazing at you, accusingly to notice such a triviality.


----------



## brix (Sep 21, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> I was too busy gazing at you, accusingly to notice such a triviality.



The whole "Waddon incident" was clearly your fault and had nothing WHATSOEVER to do with my not being clear.  OK?


----------



## Onket (Sep 21, 2009)

brix said:


> a) I don't bloody care what Onkey thinks.  What does he know anyway - he only eats one custard tart at a time



Incorrect. I eat one Pastel at a time.

The last time I had a Custard Tart they came in a box, two of them, and I ate them both.

So there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2009)

Onket said:


> Incorrect. I eat one Pastel at a time.
> 
> The last time I had a Custard Tart they came in a box, two of them, and I ate them both.
> 
> So there.


 

That's outrageous and downright greedy


----------



## Onket (Sep 21, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's outrageous and downright greedy



Agreed.


----------



## christonabike (Sep 21, 2009)

Have they fixed the seats at the windows yet?

Went Saturday, asked the staff how to work them so they didn't go all the way down and no one knew

Then asked if they were broken, and got told yes

Bit shambolic, but I will be back for non-fry-up brekkie as I like it there

Downstairs looks ace for hangover recovery/lurking about away from the light


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2009)

christonabike said:


> Have they fixed the seats at the windows yet?
> 
> Went Saturday, asked the staff how to work them so they didn't go all the way down and no one knew
> 
> ...



Incredibly shambolic especially if you've got someone disabled trying to sit on them without offering any help.  Lucky we're not like Americans.  We'd be falling off and suing them 

I didn't go downstairs as there was a private party going on.

I'm unemployed after this week though so I may make another visit

PS: I am however glad to hear that they are in fact broken and it wasn't my b/f just being too stupid to be able to use them


----------



## Onket (Sep 25, 2009)

They made 'Portuguese Custard Tarts' on Masterchef the other night. This basically means I have been correct all along on this thread. Thanks.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2009)

Paulo'z Way is shut 


















for two days whilst they carry out "improvement works". 

Maybe their fixing the chairs?


----------



## Onket (Oct 13, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe *their *fixing the chairs?



they're


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 13, 2009)

Onket said:


> they're




I know  

Obviously I meant to say they're having their chairs fixed


----------



## Onket (Oct 13, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I know
> 
> Obviously I meant to say they're having their chairs fixed



Did you mean to say it riddled with errors?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 13, 2009)

Onket said:


> Did you mean to say it riddled with errors?




yse


----------



## Onket (Oct 13, 2009)

I see.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 13, 2009)

Onket said:


> I see.




I'm so gald


----------



## nick h. (Oct 13, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm so gald



Sorry to here about your hare loss.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 13, 2009)

nick h. said:


> Sorry to here about your hare loss.




Happens at my aeg


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 14, 2009)

Had a burger there recently, It was _alright_. Tasty enough, but not cooked all the way through.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 14, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Happens at my aeg



A few days off work and you're letting typos slip in and standards drop. If you only had a Mac I could give you shedloads of things to type in. Then again I;d have to employ someone else to spellcheck


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 14, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> A few days off work and you're letting typos slip in and standards drop. If you only had a Mac I could give you shedloads of things to type in. Then again I;d have to employ someone else to spellcheck




Those are deliberate spelling mistakes for the benefit of Onkey.  If there's one thing I excelled in at school, it was spelling.  Unfortunately, there's no such thing as an A Level in spelling 

I can't afford a Mac. 

Himself's brother just told him to buy me a new computer for Christmas.  It is an idea, but there's no way I'd get him to fork out for a Mac.

A new techie question for the computer forum I think


----------



## Onket (Oct 14, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Those are deliberate spelling mistakes for the benefit of Onkey.



Tosh.



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> If there's one thing I excelled in at school, it was spelling.



Yeah, right.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 14, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Himself's brother just told him to buy me a new computer for Christmas.  It is an idea, but there's no way I'd get him to fork out for a Mac.



They aren't that expensive.







You could always go to that market north of Blackpool and buy one - a proper Fleetwood Mac.

/coat

Literally...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 14, 2009)

Onket said:


> Tosh.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, right.




It's treu


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 14, 2009)

ajdown said:


> They aren't that expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Close the door behind you


----------



## Onket (Oct 14, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe their fixing the chairs?



This was intentional? I don't believe you.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 14, 2009)

Onket said:


> This was intentional? I don't believe you.




I already told you, I probably changed my sentence without thinking and was going to say



> they're having their chairs fixed



as someone was fixing them for them.  I doubt they would fix them themselves otherwise they would have done it by now


----------



## Onket (Oct 14, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I already told you, I probably changed my sentence without thinking



No, you didn't say that. 



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I know
> 
> Obviously I meant to say they're having their chairs fixed



See?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 14, 2009)

Onket said:


> No, you didn't say that.
> 
> 
> 
> See?




Well that's what would have happened.  I would have been about to type something, got interrupted and lost trail of thought or changed what I was saying having already typed some 

Just shut it will ya 

Miserable git


----------



## Onket (Oct 14, 2009)

Admit your mistake and we can put this sorry business behind us and leave it alone until you make another silly error we can blow up out of all proportion.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 14, 2009)

Onket said:


> Admit your mistake and we can put this sorry business behind us and leave it alone until you make another silly error we can blow up out of all proportion.




Im' not going to fall for that


----------



## ajdown (Oct 14, 2009)

Note on the door says hoping to reopen tomorrow.  Plenty of activity going on inside to be seen through the shutters.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 14, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Note on the door says hoping to reopen tomorrow.  Plenty of activity going on inside to be seen through the shutters.



Stop. You're giving Minnie a get-out.

Bak to the topic in hand......


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 14, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Note on the door says hoping to reopen tomorrow.  Plenty of activity going on inside to be seen through the shutters.




Obviously more work needed than anticipated.  They were meant to open today.  Must be those pesky bar stools giving them problems.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 15, 2009)

I noticed it was reopened this morning as I went past on the bus.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2010)

Had breakfast at Paulo'z today.  b/f had the full English breakfast.  Couldn't eat it all.  Very good deal for £4.50.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2010)

Just been in Paulo'z for the first time in a couple of weeks.  It's all changed.  The bar's gone and has been replaced by more tables.


----------



## Leyca (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes. It has changed more into a restaurant.
I think d management has also changed.

I went with the intention of ordering lunch, but menu wasn't very interesting. I also found it a little bit to expensive for what they offer for lunch and tapas (legumes cozidos/boiled vegetables = carrot, potato, cabbage with olive oil £6; pasta tricolore with tuna £6; this is student food...I won't pay for boiled veg or boiled pasta with 1/2 can of tuna). Maybe I'm used to O Cantinho do Portugal, in Stockwell, which is much better priced...

I end up ordering a coffee/capuchino and a custard cake...The custard cake was frozen. The capuchino was more like a latte with tones of powdered chocolate.

I won't go back.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 15, 2011)

It's not even called Paulo'z Way anymore...

I'll stick to The Gallery/Lisboa and the attached cafe


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2011)

Kanda said:


> It's not even called Paulo'z Way anymore...


it's called something like "Las Navidores" - portugese for sailors or something


----------



## Chilavert (Nov 15, 2011)

Los Navigadores I think (I assume some sort of reference to the big model ship in the window).

My girlfriend and I go there for a drink pretty frequently; reasonably priced drinks and we didn't leave until gone 1.00am on our last visit. Plus you often get some singing from the Portuguese patrons.

The food at the Gallery is much better though.


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 15, 2011)

What happened to Paulo?  His big bridge model in the window is still there, the signage seems to have been done by the same person.  I smell  uma ratazana...  VAT problemo?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2011)

dogmatique said:


> What happened to Paulo? His big bridge model in the window is still there, the signage seems to have been done by the same person. I smell uma ratazana... VAT problemo?



He's leased it out.  As they probably hang around with the same people, it's possible they're using the same people for the signage etc.  His fish tank is in the shop up the road though.  Maybe he didn't hae enough space for the bridge.


----------



## joyy (Nov 17, 2011)

He seems to be running the shop further down (the one with the fish tank in) he's lost lots of weight - I didn't recognise him at first!


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 27, 2011)

Chilavert said:


> Los Navigadores I think (I assume some sort of reference to the big model ship in the window).


*Os Navegadores*

... which I assume should be translated as "The Explorers" rather than "The web-browsers"!


----------

